# 3G Rimless Cube



## TechnoFish (Jul 14, 2011)

I haven't had an aquarium for years, but a few months ago I jumped back in. I told myself, "It's a small tank, I'll keep it low tech and inexpensive." Now I've got a CO2 cylinder under the table and the aquarium lighting is controlled by my phone. Anywho, now I'm trying my hand at photography.

Here are the settings I used: ISO 200 (a bit grainy above that), 1/50 exposure, f3.4 Any thoughts would be welcome

Flora: Rotala(red), Dwarf Hairgrass, Crypt Parva, Vallisneria Vesuvius, Ambulia
Critters: Cherry Shrimp, Amano Shrimp, Otos!


----------



## mourip (Mar 15, 2020)

Nice tank. One suggestion. Turn off your pump and CO2 and then take your photos. 

You will get better clarity and avoid all of those little white "comas".


----------



## TechnoFish (Jul 14, 2011)

mourip said:


> Nice tank. One suggestion. Turn off your pump and CO2 and then take your photos.
> 
> You will get better clarity and avoid all of those little white "comas".


That... makes a lot of sense. Now I know what I'm doing with my lunch break tomorrow - Many Thanks!


----------

